# So here's the deal



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Head gaskets are good. Checked it again last night, compression is 122 across the board, not bad for sitting for a couple days. But it's sucking coolant from somewhere. Think I can eliminate the turbo as the source, the outlet is perfectly dry and residue free. As is the TB intake and the intake manifold itself. That leaves the lower intake gaskets, with the siamesed coolant/air passages. Pulled that apart this morning at 2am, but nothing jumps out at me as being obviously out of place. Gaskets look fine too. So wtf is going on..........I think somehow it's getting around one of the gasket faces and into the inlet passages somwhere, but why in the name of all that's holy did Nissan put the coolant runners right next to the intake runners........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The outlet of the turbo could possibly still be leaking and no residue. Thinking how hot it is all it does is slide right down the downpipe...... 

EDIT me personally I'm trying to find my damn leak next to the throttle body. Damn thing I'm having to fill my resivoir every 2 or 3 days now.... Still can't find anything... Time for a rip down I guess.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> The outlet of the turbo could possibly still be leaking and no residue. Thinking how hot it is all it does is slide right down the downpipe......
> 
> EDIT me personally I'm trying to find my damn leak next to the throttle body. Damn thing I'm having to fill my resivoir every 2 or 3 days now.... Still can't find anything... Time for a rip down I guess.


Not the hot side, I'm thinking. Besides, I don't think the coolant jackets in the center section come anywhere close to either side. Unless the housing was fractured internally, and quite badly. I checked shaft play, almost nil, and the turbo shaft itself spins like a top. 
I thought we'd figured out where your leak was the other day ??? You will need to pull the upper plenum and loosen the TB to get to that hose..... It's about an hour or more to pull everything and move it aside the first time.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey what size is the allen head bolt that holds the upper plenum on? I need to go buy one so I can change my valve cover gaskets and of course cant get to the drivers side unless you pull the plenum


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I've 100% found the link. Now to find the time where I can rip the top apart and try to find the hose. I might have to go to a Nissan dealer for this one


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey what size is the allen head bolt that holds the upper plenum on? I need to go buy one so I can change my valve cover gaskets and of course cant get to the drivers side unless you pull the plenum


 6mm for the plenum hex bolts. Might as well buy a set, if you ever pull the heads you'll want the 10mm too.  Oh and to pull the TB, you'll need a standard allen wrench IE not the short stubby kind that ends in a 3/8 socket. It simply won't fit in the space you have. Trust me, I banged my head on the wall for a while over this before I finally went to Wal-Mart and bought a regular set......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah I've 100% found the link. Now to find the time where I can rip the top apart and try to find the hose. I might have to go to a Nissan dealer for this one


 Oh jeez it's not that hard...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh jeez it's not that hard...........


To find the correct hose it will be. I am probably going to have to take off the throttle linkage and a number of harnesses. But other than that, that should be it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are you burning coolant?

I'd check all the fittings on the plenum. 

There could be a gap in a gasket.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Are you burning coolant?
> 
> I'd check all the fittings on the plenum.
> 
> There could be a gap in a gasket.


 Yeah, it's blowing smoke just like a bhg, but compression is perfect. I pulled the intake again and spent the last couple hours cleaning the gasket surfaces with some 3M P800 grain sandpaper....... The gaskets look ok on very close inspection, so I'll use them again and see what happens.


----------

